# Sumter County



## joe31709 (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone else hunting there? I went saturday morning with the wife. We sat in a ground blind in the rain and wind. When it finally settled we still didnt see anything. While walking out I saw two freshly scrapes. If I would have been in my other stand I would have seen them.


----------



## REEL DEDICATED (Nov 19, 2008)

Our farm is in lee and sumpter cty


----------



## glh708 (Nov 19, 2008)

hunted in plains saturday. i saw one buck but my buddy saw alot of chasing going on.


----------

